# Treating a dog bite??????



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

One of my kids stuck her nose in my Shiba's (dog) feed bowl today and got her face bit up pretty bad. There are 3 punctures across her nose and 1 on her tongue. I treated the 3 across her nose with Betadine and cleaned them out. I also gave her a tetanus shot. She nursed off of her mom and is munching on hay now.... is there anything else that I should do for her?????? Poor little baby! :tears:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep a very close eye on the wounds for infection and keep them clean.

It is good she is nursing, that is the important thing.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it is a good thing that she's still nursing especially since her tongue was bit.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Just keep them real clean. Never stitch a dog bite. It's supposed to cause instant infection.  I'm sorry.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It may not hurt to put her on a round of pen to push off any infection - but be sure to keep them clean.

Hope that she is ok!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I would clean the wounds with peroxide and let it dry and stay clean. I would not give her any antibiotic as a preventative as that is not how they work. If you have any tea tree oil or cedar wood oil dab some of that on. Otherwise wash the area twice a day.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

actually to have the antibiotics on board, does help to prevent. The peroxide is good - but only for the first 24 hours. but if used after 24 hours, it kills healthy tissue that is forming.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Antibiotics can help prevent but they can also cause resistance if used when not needed. Think of all the antibiotics that no longer work because they were given to pacify parents/owners. This is how we get super bugs. I don't use any antibiotics unless there is a warranted reason.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The reason that I said to give antibiotics is taking into account the age of the baby, that it is outside, in the pen, already is going to have a little of a compromised immune system because it is younger, and it was a dog bite.

It is up to the owner what she would like to do - however - for me - and my experience as a Veterinary Nurse for a considerable amount of years, and my own personal protocal for my ranch - this is what I would choose to do.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry this happened to your baby, I'm very glad to see that you have given the tetanus....this is an awful and common infection with dog bites or any puncture wound.
Keeping the wounds clean and allowing them to heal from the inside out would be best, try to keep them from scabbing over for a few days by putting an antibiotic salve on them...may be difficult to do though with a protective mom. I too would also use an injectible antibiotic seeing as how the kid is with the herd and susceptible to the everyday dirt.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wether you put her on antibiotics is your choice, I probably would. If full course of antibiotics is given then there is little chance of creating resistant bacteria. ex(1cc per 10lbs twice a day for 5 days.) The pen G should be given the total amount of days so as not to create resistant bacteria. A tetanus shot is good. 

I would flush the wounds out with sterile water mixed with some iodine.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

It is definitely a personal preference, but I would probably put her on antibiotics. Especially since she has a puncture on her tongue which is harder to treat. Note--I am a goat newbie, but the reason I say I would medicate is that I've been told by vets that dog or fox bites are some of the absolute worst in terms of bacteria. (The bacteria in their mouths can reproduce and infect quickly.) I *never* medicate my chickens, but after talking to a vet, I did give one of them antibiotics after she got bitten by a fox. (She survived!) 

Goats are different than chickens of course... Chickens are more susceptible to infection because of the air sacs in their skin that get ruptured when the skin breaks. But a kid goat is pretty small, and I'd think that (like a chicken) a deeper or systemic infection could be a risk.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would do the round of antibiotics as well. especially sinse she is a baby. I assume the dog has had all its shots? has baby had her CD/T shot yet?
beth


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope your baby is doing well, I agree with Liz, be sure to give her a tetanus shot, asap, if you start her on antibiotics, just be sure to give her the full course...what ever the recommendation is...that is the most important thing...we create super bugs when we discontinue the treatment prematurely. For me the tetanus is the biggie.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Angel is doing well... I am keeping neosporin on her nose. She is such a love... she just sits in my lap while I get her clean and looks up at me with her big beautiful blue eyes while I put the neo on her.... she has a constant crust of dirt stuck to the neosporin but the skin stays clean. She is eating well, playing and seems quite happy.  

One more question: The quads are due for their pneumonia vaccine... I'm assuming I should hold off and not give Angel her dose until next week???


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I am so glad Angel's recovering and doing so well. Keep up the TLC and give her extra kisses, hugs and back rubs for me, K? :kidred: 

Deb Mc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally would until the wounds are pretty well healed - so that he body isn't working on two things at once


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Allison, That's what I was thinking... but wanted to be sure.

Deb, she is doing great today... I put the quads and BAD (trying to get bred again) mom back in the back pens with the LGD's and all of the other babies... we are going to work on another big shelter this weekend so we don't have to let anymore babies up in the front section again with the "pet" (AKA: goat unfriendly) dogs anymore when it's raining.


----------



## GMECRACKCORN (Jul 16, 2013)

my 2 dogs bit my goat, CLEANED 1ST DAY WITH PEROXIDE AND APPLIED UDDER BALM ANTISEPT TO SEAL OUT FLIES. MAGGOTS SET IN ATE NECROTIC TISSUE. GAVE OREO 2ML OF PEN G IM FOR 3 DAYS. ALSO MADE SURE TO SPRAY AREAS TO RID OF ANY LEFTOVER MAGGOTS. HE IS NOW VON GOAT-ONE EAR SURVIVOR.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a pretty old post GMECRACKCORN, thanks for the extra great tips


----------

